# 'Grunts in the mist': anthropologist studies Canadian soldiers in the field



## HCA (4 Jul 2006)

Interesting article

http://www.canada.com/vancouversun/news/story.html?id=f59fdbd3-b433-4f92-851f-232ce3f3c80f&k=35736

'Grunts in the mist': anthropologist studies Canadian soldiers in the field  
Article Tools
    
John Cotter, Canadian Press
Published: Monday, July 03, 2006 
KANDAHAR, Afghanistan - Canadian soldiers on patrol who have been studied by anthropologist Anne Irwin have jokingly described her work as watching "grunts in the mist." 

The tiny, grey-haired University of Calgary professor has spent years in dangerous places with front line troops less than half her age to observe how they construct their identities as warriors. 

Now Irwin's research has taken her to Taliban country with the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry where she is watching how soldiers bolster their identities by sharing their battlefield experiences through storytelling with their peers. 

"What counts in this context right now is whether you've been under fire and how often you've been outside the wire," said Irwin, 51, who wears the same combat uniform and body armour as the troops when she's in the field. 

"These are tough, hard guys who people think of as being very one-dimensional. I guess what really strikes me is how much they really care for each other. How they can just pick themselves up and keep going." 

When they are out in the field and return from a patrol, the exhausted soldiers relax together in small, tightly-knit groups - Irwin calls them "nesting circles" - and recount the events of the day or the mission. 

Each soldier contributes a story, an anecdote or even a joke, adding stock and spice into what becomes a collective stew of experiences, she said. They also playfully insult each other. 

The storytelling not only helps forge the individual identity of each soldier, it builds interpersonal relationships that can have a bearing on how well the unit performs on the battlefield. 

"Joking is a big part of it, and teasing," she said. "It is not abuse. If you have been teased harshly it lets you know that you are part of the group." 

Being a military Margaret Mead is pretty hot and dangerous work for a middle-aged academic. The bleak terrain of Afghanistan is a long way from Irwin's home in Sooke on cool, lush, Vancouver Island. 

While Irwin is a marathon runner, she says enduring 55 Celsius temperatures while dealing with menopausal flashes has been quite a challenge. And there been more serious dangers. 

Only a few weeks ago the platoon she was with became embroiled in a firefight with Taliban in which two Canadian soldiers were wounded. 

Afterwards the stories didn't flow immediately. It took about 24 hours because everyone was exhausted and in shock, she said. 

Then slowly the troops opened up to each other. They recounted watching a medic run forward straight into the line of fire to supervise first aid on their fallen comrades. They spoke about a sergeant who stood up under fire on the ramp of a LAV 3 to get a stretcher. 

The soldiers also remembered how they all jumped back into the fight after recovering the two casualties until the battle was won.
"That was even tougher because by then they were exhausted," she said. "That just took character and discipline." 

Irwin isn't exactly sure why soldiers, whom she has described as being part of a "hypermasculine culture that values stoicism and physical toughness," let their guard down in front of her. 

Part of it could be the 16 years she spent in the Canadian Forces reserve. 

Perhaps it's her academic credentials. Irwin's doctoral thesis at the University of Manchester was entitled: The social organization of soldiering: a Canadian infantry company in the field. 

Maybe it's her friendly eyes and easy smile that show she really cares about them. 

Recently the troops paid Irwin the ultimate compliment. They asked her to contribute to their storytelling sessions in the field. 

"It's the most moving thing I've ever experienced. A real strong sense of inclusion," she said. 

"It is very, very powerful. It gives me an insight into how it must be for the soldiers to be swept up into this family."


----------



## Matty B. (4 Jul 2006)

"Nesting circles"? That's some weird scholarship, but I'm sure it helps her keep her job at U of C. Kudos to her for roughing it with the troops in Afghanistan...


----------



## Yrys (4 Jul 2006)

Well, scholars have their own vocabulary, as the army has .
But I think ''nesting circles'' is her own name for it.

How would you call it? Or it there already a name for that?


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jul 2006)

It is a term found in Anthropology.  If you go look at "Gorillas in the Mists" you will see that the term has been used there also.


----------



## Red 6 (4 Jul 2006)

"nesting circles" = battle position? The whole part about menopausal flashes put me on information overload... :


----------



## 2 Cdo (4 Jul 2006)

Reading this all I can say is "Good on her!" For the troops to bring her into the fold, she has obviously gained their trust and respect and for that she deserves "Kudos."


----------



## devil39 (4 Jul 2006)

Anne did her Masters on the interaction between new Pl Comds in a Rifle Coy and their Snr NCOs and troops.  She lived with C Coy 1 PPCLI intermittently for one year including a significant portion of RV '92.  She is also ex-Military (MP Captain I believe?) so that likely helps.  

While not being a fan of Social Scientists ( was it PJ O'Rourke or Kurt Vonnegut who said that they are neither social nor scientific ?), Anne is one of the good guys from my experience.


----------



## geo (4 Jul 2006)

Good story, good troops.... We'll ignore the fact that she's (or was) an MP

Don't mess with the lady with the PMS would be a good suggestion for the Taliban 

Nesting circle... while the term isn't one I would be prone to use... it works and says what it says. I have no problem relating to it.


----------



## Hot Lips (5 Jul 2006)

Interesting insight to those of us who haven't had the experience...would certainly read her writings Re: same in it's entirety

HL


----------



## Franko (5 Jul 2006)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Well, scholars have their own vocabulary, as the army has .
> But I think ''nesting circles'' is her own name for it.
> 
> How would you call it? Or it there already a name for that?



Yep....they're called "Circle J...." or the proverbial "Cluster f...."      ;D

Regards


----------



## GAP (5 Jul 2006)

Sounds about right!!!   ;D


----------



## 3rd Horseman (5 Jul 2006)

Never would have associated the inner circle of my team after a fire fight as a nesting circle....we drank about a 40 of rum and a case of beer and unwound usually telling tales from our battle not to impress but to feel out the others of how we did on our tasks as being done right. We listened close to the tales and corrected each others versions to shore up their view of the battle to inspire them to do better by correcting errors in judgement or skill and to pat a fellow on the back for a job well done. No individual bravado just insecure guys who wanted to be sure they did their drills right. So next time we went out the gate we where better then the last time. Being accepted into the circle was auto matic on encountering the EN. The circle was just our way to debrief and get better amougst the brotherhood. Rum was good to unwind also.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Jul 2006)

Sounds like a "nesting circle" (out of Gorillas in the Mists) to me.

I look forward to seeing what she comes up with, if it is ever published.  Sounds like a good read.

Now for something completely different - Will the Discovery Channel be producing a documentary on her works in the wilds of deep Africa ......Afghanistan?


----------



## Centurian1985 (6 Jul 2006)

Slow learners.  This type of activity was first shown in the movie 'King of Krasna/Peacekeepers' (1997).  It was one of the few aspects of the film that everyone I knew agreed as being well portrayed.  Beyond that, nice to see our guys portrayed as human.


----------



## Franko (6 Jul 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> Slow learners.  This type of activity was first shown in the movie 'King of Krasna/Peacekeepers' (1997).....



*in best Comic Book Guy voice *

Worst movie about the CF........ EVER!

Regards


----------



## Centurian1985 (6 Jul 2006)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Worst movie about the CF........ EVER!



True it was bad - but there were a few small saving graces, and dont forget the number of laughs it generated...   ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson (6 Jul 2006)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> *in best Comic Book Guy voice *
> 
> Worst movie about the CF........ EVER!
> 
> Regards



There is more than one movie about our Armed forces?


----------



## Franko (6 Jul 2006)

Yeah....the screaming of the platoon O "I'm the King of Krasna"

I never laughed so hard in my life.

Colin....there was another one, the name escapes me right now.

Regards


----------



## Centurian1985 (6 Jul 2006)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Yeah....the screaming of the platoon O "I'm the King of Krasna"



A humorous moment indeed!  Time to get out the straitjacket!

I was more entertained by the portrayal of the LT as a morally righteous professional who was never wrong, and the WO as a snivelling rule-conscious work-avoider who learned how to become part of the team.  Granted there are situations where this occurs, but I didnt think it was a common enough steroetype to deserve to be perpetuated. (Back then anyway; cant say for certain anymore).


----------



## Booked_Spice (30 Jul 2006)

This was on another site I belong to. It is a very interesting read.  

I was not sure where to post this. If this is in the wrong spot, Please move it. I don't think this has been posted before. If it has, I am sorry for the repost.

I just copied the link because there are several of letters.

http://www.ucalgary.ca/news/july06/irwin.html


----------



## mcqueen (30 Jul 2006)

Not many OPSEC violations in her writing, are there?


----------



## Centurian1985 (31 Jul 2006)

Looks like its more about her and how she's doing rather than actually providing interesting obervations.


----------



## George Wallace (31 Jul 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> Looks like its more about her and how she's doing rather than actually providing interesting obervations.



I'd say that there is some observations that show that the guys are accepting her into their confidence and that is of note.  It is, after all, being written from her perspective.


----------



## Jay4th (1 Aug 2006)

George, If you havent already, I think you would enjoy reading her thesis.  She spent a year with us in Calgary in B coy in "95".  I ran into her a couple years later at Uof C when she was one of my Girlfriends Profs.  Just about 10 years after her initial research I ran into her yet again in Kandahar.  Her collected works would make a pretty unique and comprehensive study of us.  I for one will be contacting her to get a complete accounting.


----------



## pbi (1 Aug 2006)

I recall Anne when she did her work with 1PP: she spent quite a bit of time with us in the field, including taking part in smokers, etc. Although at first folks were a bit suspicious of her, she came to be accepted (no doubt her military excperience helped). I recall her at one smoker in Wainwright, during which she was at least as well-oiled as the rest of us (the bad old days before the "Toucan Rule"). Good to see she is still doing her work amongst the soldiers. I would like to read her thesis.

Cheers


----------



## Jay4th (1 Aug 2006)

When my girlfriend gets me the contact info to get Anne's papers I will let you both know.
Cheers.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Aug 2006)

Great!

Thanks


----------



## pbi (3 Aug 2006)

Thx. BTW: you must have been in 1PP same time as me. I was OC C 94/95, then OC Adm 95/96, then DCO until I went to Quantico in 97. What was your load station in B Coy?

Cheers


----------



## Jay4th (4 Aug 2006)

Pbi,  I was a young rflmn in B coy 5pl under Maj Dave Hirter 95-96.  I took the early posting to Edmonton in 97 to go to Bosnia with the LDSH BG.  Calgary in those days was the twighlight of the golden age IMHO sir.


----------



## pbi (5 Aug 2006)

You're right: it was "the twilight of the golden age", although I think that idea of trying to base a mechanized brigade inside a growing, busy city was an idea whose time was over. Still, Calgary was a great place to live and serve: we still consider it near the top of the places we'e been posted.

Cheers


----------



## cameron (6 Aug 2006)

I did an anthropology minor with my first degree.  I think the professor's research is great, anything that contributes to greater understanding of and empathy for the troops should be welcomed.


----------



## big bad john (31 Aug 2006)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060826/military_anthropologist_060827/20060827?hub=QPeriod

Scientist studies soldiers 'outside the wire'
Updated Sun. Aug. 27 2006 11:35 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

It's important for Canadians to know what our soldiers are going through in Afghanistan, says a University of Calgary anthropologist who just finished spending three months with Canadians in a combat platoon. 

News reports, although they present accounts of specific battles or dramatic events, can't depict what life is like for a soldier in a war theatre, Dr. Anne Irwin told CTV's Question Period in Montreal on Saturday. 

"The old truism about war being 90 per cent boredom and 10 per cent excitement holds," conceded the anthropologist, who has spent the last decade watching soldiers in the field. "But those boring times are actually times when things are quite stressful." 

It's difficult for Canadians to get a full picture of what life is like for our troops, said Irwin, whose work has focused on the Canadian military. 

Irwin received her Ph.D. in social anthropology from the University of Manchester, where her thesis was The social organization of soldiering: a Canadian infantry company in the field. Her M.A. thesis for the University of Calgary was Canadian infantry platoon commanders and the emergence of leadership. 

"On the news they see the battles ... there's a lot of coverage about what it's like to live in Kandahar airfield," Irwin said. 

But life "outside the wire" is very different, the anthropologist said. 

Although Irwin reports on what she sees while living with soldiers in combat conditions, her work differs from that of the media, because she focuses on the "every day and the mundane." 

Canadians don't see what its like "not having a day off for months on end, not being able to wash, not being able to eat a hot cooked meal, of constantly being tired," said Irwin. 

"The everyday is having your sleep interrupted routinely, (getting) very little sleep, always being watchful so even when you do have periods of sleep there is always someone who is doing a watch or sentry duty, she said. 

"It's about not having a chance to wash for as long as 14 or 15 days, drinking hot water, and working in conditions where temperatures reach as high as 60 degrees (celsius) while wearing full body armour," said Irwin, who wears the same uniform and armour in the field as the soldiers she's studying. 

Irwin spent the last three months with the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry in Afghanistan, where she studied how soldiers share their experiences with each other. 

"Anthropology is defined as much by its methods as it is by its study subjects, so what we do as anthropologists is to live with people and share their experiences as much as possible to get at their perspective on the world," said Irwin. 

"I try to get inside and analyze what makes these soldiers tick, not as individuals but as a social unit," she said. 

Irwin's field work, which has been characterized by the Canadians she studies as watching "grunts in the mist"  has concluded that storytelling is an important bonding experience that reinforces troops' identity as soldiers. 

When they gather in small groups to relax after returning exhausted from a patrol, each soldier contributes a joke or an anecdote about what they saw and did. Banter and playful insults build interpersonal relationships that affirm their membership in the group -- and this has impact on how well the unit can perform in battle. 

One of the more difficult things for soldiers to discuss is casualties, she said. 

"One of the problems is that when casualties leave the theatre, the combat zone, people don't know how they're doing," she said. "People are in shock, they're exhausted and it takes quite a while to start processing the experience." 

After two Canadians were wounded in the first battle she witnessed in Afghanistan, she said, "it was almost 24 hours later before people actually started to sit down and talk together about what happened and express worry about the guys who had left the theatre and wonder about how they were doing." 

Irwin was struck by the Canadian soldiers' professionalism. 

She described watching Canadians take a Taliban gunman prisoner after he had held up the company for more than a day by shooting at them from a rooftop. 

"It took artillery and all kinds of air resources before they finally put a stop to his shooting, she said, "and before he finished he killed one of their platoon members." 

The soldiers who took him prisoner just shortly after they'd seen him kill one of their own treated him with "professionalism and humanity," she said. 

"They treated him absolutely within the rules of war and acted like true professional soldiers, which didn't surprise me but I was impressed," she said. 

Irwin was no stranger to the military before beginning her study of soldiers. A graduate of the Canadian Land Forces Command and Staff College's Militia Command and Staff Course, she served in the Canadian Forces Reserve from 1972 to 1987. When she retired from the military she was a Military Police Officer with the rank of Major. 

The work Irwin is doing is one of the few glimpses Canadians will get into our troops' experiences in battle. 

"Soldiers are quite limited in what they can say," she said. "They are actually quite resistant to talking to the media because at times they see the media as focusing on a story and the dramatic." 

But it's important to know what they're going through, she said, "because we're the ones sending them into harm's way, who are putting them in these positions ... So it's important that they hear from soldiers and to hear from people like me about what it is that people are living through and going through in that theatre."

With a report from The Canadian Press


----------

